# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Removing underlay nailed to timber floors

## Totalnewb

I have removed a layer of tile but the Masonite underneath is nailed about every 10cm to the hardwood floors Im trying to expose. Is there a quicker way to demo it than chipping it up in tiny sections? I want to minimize damage to the timber floors as I hope to sand and polish them. Thanks for any advice.

----------


## droog

A garden shovel is the best way to lift it you dont even need to remove tiles first, there will still be a lot of nails to pull out after.

----------


## cyclic

And those nails may very well be underlay nails which means they snap or damage the floor rather than pull out.
Good luck

----------


## simbob

> I have removed a layer of tile but the Masonite underneath is nailed about every 10cm to the hardwood floors Im trying to expose. Is there a quicker way to demo it than chipping it up in tiny sections? I want to minimize damage to the timber floors as I hope to sand and polish them. Thanks for any advice.

  No quick tricks for this one unfortunately. Good luck, my experience is those nails dont like coming out.

----------

